# my husband is working fulltime job + parttime job to met the financial requirement



## princessworld (Mar 16, 2013)

hello..its my first post in this forum..


i m maried is a british citizen..my husband has fulltime job and earns £232+£60 =£292 (£60 overtime) every week..his job is permanent..working since past 7 months...his anual income is around £15184... he started doing parttime job to met the financial requirement since last 5 days...he earns £145 per week (£ 8050 per year) from his part time job..we can met the financial requirement now..his new anual income will be £15184+£8050=£23234

for how many month does he have to hold his parttime job to apply for my spouse visa...can we apply after 3 months? he will be having 10 months fulltime job history and 3 months parttime job paper n payslips then..is it posible if we apply after 3 months of his new part time job cuz we don want to wait for another 6 months

we would like to apply for family visit visa till then....i know its hard to get a visit visa...is there any hope for us to get visit visa? he will send a declaration letter stating he will take care of my expense n travel..his payslips..6 months bank statement..do i have to show my bank statement too?? i dont have any bank balance so can i just show travel cheque instead of bank statement to show that i am taking money for my expenses ..we have house in london which is registered in my husband's name...n we will be showing a return ticket..do i have any chance to get a visit visa??

really confused n stressed...looking forward to ur kind advice ..


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

princessworld said:


> hello..its my first post in this forum..
> 
> 
> i m maried is a british citizen..my husband has fulltime job and earns £232+£60 =£292 (£60 overtime) every week..his job is permanent..working since past 7 months...his anual income is around £15184... he started doing parttime job to met the financial requirement since last 5 days...he earns £145 per week (£ 8050 per year) from his part time job..we can met the financial requirement now..his new anual income will be £15184+£8050=£23234
> ...


If you are using two jobs to satisfy the financial requirement, as far as I understand you must apply using Category B. Category B means you must supply 12 months of payslips & bank statements. UKBA then take your husband's gross income from each months' payslip & adds them together to get this annual salary. 

Seeing as he's only been at his full-time job for 7 months, he will have to wait at least an additional 5 months before he could submit 12 months of payslips, unless he was previously employed elsewhere and you have those payslips as well. 

The catch with the part-time job is that you will have to wait to apply until your husband has earned over £18,600 in the past 12 months. So if your husband has not worked prior to getting his full time job 7 months ago, he will have only earned £8,176 (292 per week x 4 = £1168 month x 7 = £8,176). So you will have to wait to apply until he has reached that threshold of £18,600, which, I'm afraid, is a while away. 

Regarding securing a visit visa. wait and see what some of the other forum members have to say. By the looks of the calculations you could be waiting another 6+ months before applying for a spouse visa, so I think that If you show all the correct documents, you may be able to secure a tourist visa. However, you need to ensure that you have proof of income, a return ticket as well as evidence of financial responsibility and/or ties to your home country. Do you have a job? If you don't have a job and no income or no rent/mortgage in your home country, there's a very good chance you will be declined for a tourist visa. 

Good luck.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in a similar boat to you too. My usual job salary is just beneath the threshold, so I've ended up getting another weekend job to make the short fall.

Difference between me and your husband is that I've been in my usual job for over 8 years now and have 12 months of pay slips to back up my earnings. Come April I would've been in my part time job 2 and half months.

I plan on presenting 12 months of pay slips from job A and the P60 and whatever pay slips I have from job B along with my second P60 or a letter of earnings on a company letterhead signed by pay roll. Combine both set of documents it should state that I have earned over £18,600 from April 2012-April 2013

I think this should be enough for me to meet the financial requirement.

Like Leanna said your hubby will have to wait till he has 12 months of pay slips to apply under CAT B.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> I'm in a similar boat to you too. My usual job salary is just beneath the threshold, so I've ended up getting another weekend job to make the short fall.
> 
> Difference between me and your husband is that I've been in my usual job for over 8 years now and have 12 months of pay slips to back up my earnings. Come April I would've been in my part time job 2 and half months.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the idea. You need to prove, with Category B, that over the 12 months prior to your application that you have earned £18,600. You have been at your main job over 12 months, and will be submitting your application once you have reached the £18,600 with your part-time job combined. 

Because OP's husband has not been at his job for 12 months now, there's a good chance he will have to wait at least 5 more months to apply until he's been at his full time job for 12 months. On top of that, depending on how much he earns at his part time job, it may take longer than that for him to meet the £18,600 requirement.


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

princessworld my husband also has situation of urs.he also ve two jobs one fulltime+one partime.we wanted to apply only with 6 months payslips but moderators in this forum adviced us to wait until we combine 12 payslips from fulltime job plus enough payslips from his partime job and by the way my husband asked solicitor who adviced him to do same means to wait until we got enough payslips then apply with category b.we will be ready to apply by june.goodluck


----------



## princessworld (Mar 16, 2013)

Leanna said:


> If you are using two jobs to satisfy the financial requirement, as far as I understand you must apply using Category B. Category B means you must supply 12 months of payslips & bank statements. UKBA then take your husband's gross income from each months' payslip & adds them together to get this annual salary.
> 
> Seeing as he's only been at his full-time job for 7 months, he will have to wait at least an additional 5 months before he could submit 12 months of payslips, unless he was previously employed elsewhere and you have those payslips as well.
> 
> ...


 


thank u so much for da sugestions.. really helped me alot..

if we show two jobs then does it automatically falls under CAT B? if we apply after 6 months of his parttime job then cant we show 6 month's payslips from both job stating that in last six months I have earned £10728 (£1168 X 6 months = £7008 from fulltime and £620 X 6 months= £ 3720 from part time).. if we show in dis way den does it fall under CAT A ? cuz he will be with his current employer for 6 months or more.. 

things that I have for visit visa:
1. invitation letter
2. declaration letter stating he will take care of my all expenses n travel
3. his payslips, 6 months bank statement, job letter
4. own house paper which is registered in his name to show dat I will live in dat house while visiting him
5. mariage certificates,relationship certificate, pictures, fone records, skype cal log, mszes
6. return ticket booking
7. my house rent agrement since I m renting a flat to live here
8. job letter stating I can rejoin my job after returning ( but I dont have any payslips because I get cash in hand, will it affect my application?)
9. travel cheque of about £1000-£1500
10. travel n health insurence

I m afraid I cant show any bank statements.. can I show travel cheque instead of bank statement? 

if everything fails den I wish to go in a student visa .. is this posible to apply for student visa n den apply for spouse visa after completeing my studies.. after few years ..when all the papers are ready n everything is prepared..

thank u for da help n advice .. it really means alot to me.. thank u..


----------



## princessworld (Mar 16, 2013)

thank u frns for ur advice..felt like m not da only one in dis crazy situation..  ..
may god bless us n help us to met n join our other half ASAP..


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

princessworld said:


> thank u so much for da sugestions.. really helped me alot..
> 
> if we show two jobs then does it automatically falls under CAT B? if we apply after 6 months of his parttime job then cant we show 6 month's payslips from both job stating that in last six months I have earned £10728 (£1168 X 6 months = £7008 from fulltime and £620 X 6 months= £ 3720 from part time).. if we show in dis way den does it fall under CAT A ? cuz he will be with his current employer for 6 months or more..


It is much safer to apply under Category B. The rules state that Category A applies where income at its lowest point from the same employer is equal to £18,600 per year. We know of one applicant who was successful with a Category A application for more than one job under Category A, but the form doesn't suggest it can be used in this way. With so few results reported back at this stage, it's hard to know whether that applicant's UKBA hub made a mistake or whether it's allowed so it's not easy to recommend this approach (though we're not UKBA here).

For Category B, you need a 12-month period covered by payslips showing a total £18,600 earned in the year. Even if you have only 2-3 months from the new job, if all payslips together meet £18,600, you can apply.


----------



## princessworld (Mar 16, 2013)

lidi said:


> princessworld my husband also has situation of urs.he also ve two jobs one fulltime+one partime.we wanted to apply only with 6 months payslips but moderators in this forum adviced us to wait until we combine 12 payslips from fulltime job plus enough payslips from his partime job and by the way my husband asked solicitor who adviced him to do same means to wait until we got enough payslips then apply with category b.we will be ready to apply by june.goodluck



goodluck for ur application.. I guess for me its a long way to go.. 

can I apply in student visa n then apply for spouse visa after few years when papers are ready??? do u have any idea about this?


----------



## princessworld (Mar 16, 2013)

hope it goes well..


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

princessworld said:


> I m afraid I cant show any bank statements.. can I show travel cheque instead of bank statement?


I'm afraid pay slips and bank statements are just as important as meeting the threshold. These documents are an absolute MUST!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> I'm afraid pay slips and bank statements are just as important as meeting the threshold. These documents are an absolute MUST!


Only for the sponsor. The applicant's bank statements are irrelevant.


----------

